
Show HN: Ting Ting – An 88 keys piano built using Phaser JS - wasi0013
https://wasi0013.github.io/Phaser-Piano/
======
wasi0013
[http://phaser.io/news/2017/05/ting-ting](http://phaser.io/news/2017/05/ting-
ting)

------
wasi0013
Source Repository: [https://github.com/wasi0013/Phaser-
Piano](https://github.com/wasi0013/Phaser-Piano)

